# Anyone try/use any music licensing services?



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My band doesn't do much gigging these days, but we still love to record. We play mainly instrumental music, and have some intrest in trying to submit materials for web/film/tv stuff.

Has anyone ever used any services that do this?


----------

